# Which dust collector would you buy?



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a hanging Delta air cleaner and shop vacs for dust control right now. Recently I got about $400 I'd like to invest in better dust control. I'm looking at these possibilities right now:

1. Amazon.com: JET 708660 DC-500 Dust Collector: Home Improvement

2. 
Amazon.com: Grizzly G8027 1 HP Dust Collector: Home Improvement

3. 
Amazon.com: DELTA 50-720 1-Horsepower Dust Collector 650 CFM: Home Improvement

If I buy the Jet, I could get two of them and not have to move a single collector around all the time. If I buy the Grizzly, I still get two for the same money but nearly $85 is spent on shipping (is the Jet better?). Eventually I could a little more hose/blast gates.

If I buy the Delta, I get more cfm and a 1-micron bag, but only one collector. I'd have a little left over, though, for hoses/blast gates. Which way would you guys go?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Rob - All of those look barely capable of the task at hand. HF offers a basic unit that they optimistically rate at 2hp (realistically 1-1/2), 1550CFM (realistically less than half that), has 5 mic stock bag, and ~ a 10" impeller. It goes on sale often in the $180 range, and has a surprisingly large following, so it's one of the well proven HF gems. It's certainly not top of the line, can't be converted to 220v, and is known to need switch replacements, but it's got all the makings of a sufficient basic DC unit with enough HP and adequate impeller size to do the job. You'll need to add better bags or a cannister, but I think I'd rather start with sufficient capacity than to try to enter a donkey in a horse race. :huh:










Better yet, if you're willing to spend the $300 for the Jet, spend another $25 and get the Grizzly G1028Z...a well proven workhorse with an 11" impeller, and a 2.5 mic stock bag. :thumbsup:

There's also a very similar Shop Fox W1685 for $315 shipped. If you're familiar with the Microsoft/Bing Cashback program, you can shave another 8% off. The SF has a 12" impeller, but offers 30 mic bags, so you get better capacity from the impeller but you'll want to upgrade the bag. Because of the impeller and it's strong motor, this one can be upgraded as needed later on....it's got very strong basics.

Good luck.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

For me... none of the above.

I'm going to go buy this one this weekend:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=97869
It is on sale at the store for like $180 or $190 and a 20% off coupon so that it would make it about $100 off.

Just saw the post above... agreed


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Whew! I'm glad I brought this up and didn't just go by the reviews at Amazon. After talking to my wife about the things you guys said, I've gotten permission to spend a little more.

I'm now considering this one. I have a 220 outlet in the shop but there's only 60 amps going out there. I'm never running more than one machine and dust collection, though. Any thoughts on this one?

Amazon.com: Grizzly G1030 3 HP Dust Collector: Home Improvement

Cool, I just found it for $450 with free shipping at grizzly. This might be the most beast for the buck. I'll need to upgrade the bags and probably enclose it (I noticed that they don't include the decibel rating on this one, but they do on the others) if I get it.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

If you have the permission to spend a little over $400.00, go with a Delta 50-760. You won't be sorry. If budget is tighter than that, grab that HF 2HP and shove a Wynn 35A filter on it. (Makes a HUGE difference).

FWIW, the Wynn 35A is reported to help the 50-760 breathe better too, like that one needs any help...

And yeah, I am one of the nut cases that has the HF 2HP DC. Good basic machine. My impeller measured out to somewhere between 10.5 and 11", (fuzzy memory on that right now) a bit undersized but not horrid. All of the ones you listed initially are simply too small if you want real dust collection.

Remember you are trying to capture FINE DUST, chips and shavings are nice for cleanliness, but FINE DUST is mandatory for safety. Do not buy any dust collector with filter media that does not filter 1 micron or below without replacing the bags before using it. If you do, you are effectively picking the dust up and pumping it back into the air...


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm hoping the guy below relists the Jet DC-1100 with canister so I can use the Microsoft deal which would bring the cost down to about $460.00 shipped. :smile:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Jet-708636CK-DC...in_0?hash=item2ea6c7c9d2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Joedogg707 (Feb 22, 2013)

I've got the Harbor Freight 2hp(ish) DC. ran all the duct using 4 inch smooth walled irrigation drain pipe, PVC elbows and Y's, and 3 blast gates for 4 branched off permanent location tools. Haven't actually turned it on yet as I am finishing up the chip separator and just convinced the wife to let me vent it outside after I get it all plummed up. I'm in a confined space and have about 65% of a 1 car garage to work in. I'm set up with a table saw, 14 inch floor standing bandsaw, 12 inch sliding compound miter saw, drill press, and an 11 inch delta planer, as well as 8 feet of work bench and a ton of shelves. Any dust kicked up was inhaled nearly instantly and was worried about my health. So a DC was a must have. Get the HF offering.


----------



## Snaglpuss (Nov 28, 2012)

I second the notion that 1hp is barely able.

I bought a 1hp for my home shop and it's on my table saw and gets switched to the planer. I always regret not getting a 2hp unit.

Someone mentioned Harbor Freight 2hp unit- a coworker has one and
also says it's ok.


----------



## Piper (Oct 8, 2012)

I purchased the Grizzly 3 HP with two bags, and it has done very well for me. I hook it up to my thickness planer and have had no problems with it. 
I did need to buy my wife a new gas range so I could take the 220V breaker slot from the old electric range. I had a a service box added to feed the DC, thickness planer, and have another slot for 220V receptacles. The cost of the gas range made my purchase price skyrocket!


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

rocklobster said:


> I have a hanging Delta air cleaner and shop vacs for dust control right now. Recently I got about $400 I'd like to invest in better dust control. I'm looking at these possibilities right now:
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob


Whatever you purchase, if you cannot vent the output directly to the outside, get a Wynn Environmental Filter to go on top of it. 0.5 microns will get all but the most microscopic of particulate. Add a homemade Phil Thien separator inline with the main hose/piping and your Wynn will stay clean much longer... Buy as close to 5 horses with the largest impeller that your budget will allow... with those parameters, in my opinion, you will be good to go for a long while.

I have a twin bagger 5hp and a Harbor Freight 2 hp. The HF will do an adequate job if you put a Wynn on top and use a Thien inline. I've seen a couple of Thiens with the HF motor sitting on top of the seperator. If you want to see a great build of the separator, let me know. I will post a few that you may enjoy.

Paul


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I've got the Harbor Freight 2hp(ish) DC. ran all the duct using 4 inch smooth walled irrigation drain pipe, PVC elbows and Y's, and 4 blast gates for 4 branched off permanent location tools and my home made Thien seperator. While there are better units out there this set up serves my needs, next step is either to vent outside or get a better filter. :no:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

rocklobster said:


> Whew! I'm glad I brought this up and didn't just go by the reviews at Amazon. After talking to my wife about the things you guys said, I've gotten permission to spend a little more.
> 
> I'm now considering this one. I have a 220 outlet in the shop but there's only 60 amps going out there. I'm never running more than one machine and dust collection, though. Any thoughts on this one?
> 
> ...


Rob not to confuse you here but honestly the larger Grizzly is the better deal. However if your running permanent duct you would be much better off running 6" main lines and reducing down to 4" at the tools. This will improve the efficiency of the unit by moving greater volume and maintaining greater velocity at the tools. The other advantage is that some tools BS, TS with overarm etc require a 4" and a 2.5" connection which will not work properly with a 4" main line. That larger main duct can increase the efficiency by as much as 50%. The next thing is canister filters which can improve efficiency by as much as another 50%. At least it did on the 1.5 hp Shop Fox that i have. The canister filters will also reduce the amount of small dust particles. That Grizzly has 2 bags (2.5 micron) which is good but you may want to upgrade later to canister filters to get (1 to .5 micron protection). That means 2 canisters filters possibly later and larger main duct size preferably now which will be added cost also but definitely worth the extra money for the greatly increased dust control over any of the smaller units. 

All most forgot the Thien Separator as mentioned would also be a very good shop built improvement that will keep the filters cleaner.

Just my opinion and I'm just trying to keep you aware of all needs and cost.


----------

